

Dealing with Haters - eswat
http://www.dannychoo.com/post/en/1615/Dealing+with+Haters+Part+1.html

======
s_baar
It is an unfortunate truth that "haters gonna hate" as they would say.

Whenever I have the urge to hate, I try and ask myself first if I have the
right to indulge in hate (am I trying as hard as them?). Then I ask if I
should get worked up over it, or try and forget about it. Then I make sure
that I haven't just spent the whole day being negative. I try not to get
caught up on infuriating things for more than a few minutes a day and just
refocus my energies. This guy has the right idea.

